# Tiger Lilies



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Just finished this. Please give an honest critique, I can handle it.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Beautiful! I love how you work your backgrounds now, I remember how much trouble they used to give you.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I think it is an absolutely lovely piece Terry and should sell very well. I don't believe it is one of your best pieces but it is still very nice. 

To me it looks as though this was a quick painting for you. The detail that you have put into some of your more recent flower paintings is not in this one. The bottom right flower looks "off" to me. The center of the flower and how the petals tie into that center are not right. I personally would like to see more value shifts..more depth...to the flowers themselves and the leaves...you need more lights and darks I think. 

What I do really like about this is (1) your subject matter and placement is top notch. (2) your choice of colors. I would not change a thing with the background or the flowers themselves. The colors all work beautifully together. 

Overall I think it is a wall hanger for sure and somebody is going to buy this and absolutely love it..but I know you can do better because I have seen you do better.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I get the feeling the petals are convex instead of concave which I would expect. Background is awesome and the overall feel of it is very nice.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

This was sold about 5 minutes after I put it on Facebook and it was bought by a mutual friend of ours. Since then I got a request for it from one of my friends in the 'For Mom's Only' group that I belong to and today I got another request for it from a Woman I use to work with about a decade ago. So I'm happy with it.

I actually thought this was the best work I have ever done. Looking at it I think the values are spot on. Convex vs Concave (?) -- They actually should be neither and I don't see it. I don't buy into what you pointed out as problems this time. 

No this was not a rush job, just the opposite.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

TerryCurley said:


> This was sold about 5 minutes after I put it on Facebook and it was bought by a mutual friend of ours. Since then I got a request for it from one of my friends in the 'For Mom's Only' group that I belong to and today I got another request for it from a Woman I use to work with about a decade ago. So I'm happy with it.
> 
> I actually thought this was the best work I have ever done. Looking at it I think the values are spot on. Convex vs Concave (?) -- They actually should be neither and I don't see it. I don't buy into what you pointed out as problems this time.
> 
> No this was not a rush job, just the opposite.


Glad you got it sold. As I stated before I figured it would sell.

In my opinion I think your Rose is one of, if not the, best you have done so far in terms of flowers. 

In terms of values I personally would have added more highlights than you currently have on the petals facing the light source..there are some petals in the light that have not been highlighted while ones next to them have been...again that is just my opinion..the piece is yours and it turned out well.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I bought it!! I bought it!! :vs_smirk: :vs_smirk:

Still unpacking....plus tons of family drama, so maybe one day I can hang out again. :biggrin:
@TerryCurley ... I can't wait! I have a perfect wall for it. :vs-kiss:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Hey @dickhutchings after studying the picture now for a few days I'm understanding what you meant by it should be convex. I see a couple of places that I would change on the next one. You have a sharp eye.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Either that or I got in your head. Sorry.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

No way, my head is much too thick for anyone to get into.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

:biggrin: That's a good thing.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

BTW I meant to say it should be more 'concave' DUH.


----------

